# First night with 722k DVR, two major beefs.



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys, first of all, we are in single mode and we set three things last night to record and went to dinner. Came back, my wife watched one of the recorded things in SD, everything was fine. We went to watch the Emmy's in HD, and the sound was skipping about every 10-15 seconds, very annoying, I couldn't figure out why, just was hoping it was CBS's problem. I then reach down when we were about to go to bed and put it in dual mode, the problem cleared up. Is this a bad box?? Should I try a reset?? It did the sound skipping in single mode also when I tried the third show that was recorded in HD.

Secondly, and this is huge. We always used our Time Warner box to just time shift with no issues. Last night, when we started the Emmy's and got kinda bored, we wanted to watch something else. We could not get out of watching this (it was still recording to).

I tried:
-hitting stop, it wanted to completely stop recording it
-changing channels, same thing
-channel change from guide, same thing
I forgot how I finally was able to exit it with it still recording, but when I went back into the recordings and tried to pick up where it left off, it just gave me the options to view it (live) or start over.

So my question is, while you are recording say a 3 hour show, start watching it maybe a hour into it, decide your bored/go to bed, and just want to stop VIEWING it, save it and watch it another time from where you left off, how the heck do you do that?? Or is this a HUGE oversight by DISH. I'm hoping it's just my inexperience with this system and not the latter. Thanks!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Annoying isn't it. That is the way mine works too. My solution is to stop the recording. Then start recording it again. This way you have it in two segments. The first is what you already watched and the second for what you haven't watched yet.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh ok gotcha, that makes sense, pretty weird, I can't believe this isn't a feature. 

Also, about the sound skipping, I just did another test. It happens when in single mode (didn't double check in dual mode) when you are watching something that is being DVR'd that is still in the recording state. Can someone check to see if their box is experiencing this issue?? Just set a couple recordings of something, then go into the recorded list and click start over to start watching it. Thanks!

edit: I am connected via HDMI to my Onkyo 606.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No, the solution is to put it back in single mode with shared view (allows you to watch same programming on TV1 and TV2 outputs).

In dual mode each output has access to ONE SAT tuner and ONE OTA tuner, but in single mode both outouts being tied together gives you access to all 4 tuners, so your recording can continue and you can change channels at will.

The audio problems could be a problem with the box, but the inability to change channels was a usage problem.

Did you try rewinding a bit to see if that clears up the audio difficulty?

I have never seen this audio behavior on my 722k hooked via optical to a surround sound. I have heard this has happened with HDMI audio connections.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

slickshoes said:


> So my question is, while you are recording say a 3 hour show, start watching it maybe a hour into it, decide your bored/go to bed, and just want to stop VIEWING it, save it and watch it another time from where you left off, how the heck do you do that?? Or is this a HUGE oversight by DISH. I'm hoping it's just my inexperience with this system and not the latter. Thanks!


If you're in single mode, just hit the swap button on the remote. Will swap you over to the other tuner.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

slickshoes said:


> Hey guys, first of all, we are in single mode and we set three things last night to record and went to dinner. Came back, my wife watched one of the recorded things in SD, everything was fine. We went to watch the Emmy's in HD, and the sound was skipping about every 10-15 seconds, very annoying, I couldn't figure out why, just was hoping it was CBS's problem. I then reach down when we were about to go to bed and put it in dual mode, the problem cleared up. Is this a bad box?? Should I try a reset?? It did the sound skipping in single mode also when I tried the third show that was recorded in HD.
> 
> Secondly, and this is huge. We always used our Time Warner box to just time shift with no issues. Last night, when we started the Emmy's and got kinda bored, we wanted to watch something else. We could not get out of watching this (it was still recording to).
> 
> ...


I have had this problem before as well, but only when recording with the OTA tuner. I press swap, and to get to the SAT tuner.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

slickshoes said:


> ...
> 
> Secondly, and this is huge. We always used our Time Warner box to just time shift with no issues. Last night, when we started the Emmy's and got kinda bored, we wanted to watch something else. We could not get out of watching this (it was still recording to).
> 
> ...


All you have to do is turn off your TV. The Dish box will continue recording until completion. Tomorrow you will be presented with the option of viewing the recording from the start, but you will not be able to "resume." You can simply fast forward until you see the spot where you stopped viewing.

Contrary to the reply you received, you certainly can change to the other available tuner(s.) The message that you received was because your recording was being buffered so that you could view it in delay *and* it also it was being recorded simultaneously as an event. Simply fast forward or push the "Live TV" button to bring your delayed show up to real time. You can now change the channel to any available tuner (Sat or OTA.)


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

slickshoes said:


> edit: I am connected via HDMI to my Onkyo 606.


Try using non-HDMI audio, such as digital optical. 722K HDMI audio is unlistenable on some AVR's (including my Pioneer SC-07).


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Alright guys, did some pretty good testing while at lunch today. 

-It seems to only happen while hitting record, then going into recorded stuff, and you start watching it (timeshift) in single mode, dual mode its fine.

-Live TV is always fine

-Switched to Optical , configured my Onkyo to use the HDMI for video and optical for audio, same problem.

Called up Dish network and they are sending me a new 722k immediately. We shall see what happens. Did anyone else happen to try this scenario for me and see what results you get?? Thanks!


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Can someone please try this scenario for me!? Last night same issue. Even during playback of a completed DVR event. ONLY in single mode. Dual mode, it is fine. Hopefully it is just the box. It can't be the connection or the receiver or anything because it works fine except for DVR playback in single mode.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I only use my systems in Single mode.
At the 10am Pacific Time, I started recording Rachel Ray and SportsCenter at the sametime.
after about 30min's of recording I, went to DVR then my recordings, selected Rachael Ray Start over, and started viewing it. Let it run for 10min's, went back to DVR, My Recordings and selected SportsCenter Start over. Watching SC right now, No audio or playback problems. I am now going back to DVR, My Recordings and selecting a Movie I recorded the other day "Heist", and letting the other 2 continue Recording. Heist is starting and no noticable problems yet. Problem will come as I love the movie Hate the editing, and will start yelling at what in the Hell was the Editor thinking. I made sure fast Forward through the commericals while I was watching.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot Grumpy Bear!!! Gonna have my brother give it a shot too. Hopefully I just got a bum box.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

slickshoes said:


> Last night, when we started the Emmy's and got kinda bored


Sorry, the 722K can't make boring programming to be exciting.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

BarryG said:


> Try using non-HDMI audio, such as digital optical. 722K HDMI audio is unlistenable on some AVR's (including my Pioneer SC-07).


I was having a similar problem as the OP with HDMI audio but not with optical. It seems that any time 2 or more programs were recording at the same time on my 722K, the audio became choppy. I had this issue while recording two OTA programs last week and again last night while recording twi SAT programs. I do not recall if I have tested specifically with only 1 OTA and 1 SAT. Regardless, the choppy audio was only present on HDMI. When I switched my AVR input to optical, no problem.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, just a little update. I went ahead and ran my HDMI straight to the TV and an optical to my Onkyo 606, all is well now. No audio skips. Now I'm having an issue with the box constantly dropping the broadband connection. I have it running through a Netgeat router in bridge mode, so I ordered a Zyxel homeplug today and I'm gonna give that a shot. Oh yeah, and I could only get a few channels with my OTA indoor antenna, so that is going back too. All kinds of issues so far, but hopefully I'll get everything straightened out soon.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

slickshoes said:


> Ok, just a little update. I went ahead and ran my HDMI straight to the TV and an optical to my Onkyo 606, all is well now. ...


The Optical audio is *from* the *sat receiver*, correct?


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, that's correct...optical from 722k to 606.


----------



## Mogrub (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm having audio drops as well on my new 722k Dish setup. Mine are typically triggered when I am recording using one sat tuner and watching live tv on sat tuner 2. If I pause the live feed for a moment, or rewind it, it often does the audio drop thing every few seconds from there on out. If you record the second show, the drops are present upon playback as well. Resets fix for a short time, but when your replicate these conditions, the problem reoccurs.

Connection is HDMI from the 722k to the Pioneer VSX 918V amplifier. 

Box is in single mode.

Recent convert from the HR-20. No similar issues there.

Dish sent a replacement 722k. Same problem.

In addition to the straight HDMI link, I've also got the audio and video feeds from this 722k sent to a VCR via RCA cables, and from the VCR to the Pioneer amp using RCA cables.

I just replicated the conditions necessary to cause the audio fault, and then went over to listen to the programming using the RCA feed, changing nothing else. No audio drops. You can switch back and forth at the Pioneer amp to listen to the HDMI feed (problems) and then the RCA feed (no problems).

Fascinating. Irritating too.

I will now try an optical feed to see if that will carry the audio error free. After all, it would be nice to be able to listen to 5.1 every once in a while.


----------



## rdavidd (Sep 8, 2009)

I've replaced one new and one refurbished 722k within 5 months. First unit frequently had terrible terrible digital breakup when starting to play a recorded program -- if you stopped and started over it cleared up. Second unit (and also first unit) had audio drop out problems on recorded programs (live TV was fine). Audio would be missing for about 1/2 a second every 10 to 30 seconds -- bad enough that you couldn't understand some words and of course terrible for music. If I did a "check switch" and reloaded program guide material (which I'm told also reloads software), then the recorded program would play back just fine, but 2-3 days later the audio drop out problem was right back again. And yes I'm using HDMI feed from the 722k to my AV receiver (and obviously not feeding my TV speakers from my AV recevier).


----------



## rdavidd (Sep 8, 2009)

Just ran a test (I've always been in single mode). I started recording two HD programs and then started playing back a previously recorded HD program and everything was fine, but last night trying to play back that same HD previously recorded HD program while trying to record one new HD program, I had audio drop outs. The difference? This morning I did the "check switch" thing and reloaded the program guide info. BTW, I'm still using the HDMI feed to my AV receiver.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Pull that HDMI off the receiver and go straigt to the TV. Run an optical from the 722 to your receiver. This box is known to have many audio issues with various receivers when using HDMI.


----------



## OldBell (Jan 29, 2010)

My stress level has been greatly lowered by getting rid of those come and go split second audio interruptions. I took Slickshoes advice and my HDMI goes from my 722k to my TV and my 722k optical audio goes from my 722k to my Onkyo TX-NR5007. My OPPO BDP-80 is connected by HDMI to my Onkyo and works fine. I had my first 722k replaced by a 2nd new one and they both had the same split second audio interruptions problem. I think all I'm missing by connecting the 722k directly to my TV is that the Onkyo can not use it's video processing to improve SD channels on the 722k. I plan to notify Dish that the 722k still has problems with HDMI. Thanks also to everyone who helps less experienced users like myself with thier tips such as using the SWAP button to switch tuners


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Anytime, glad you got it worked out! Hopefully Dish does fix it eventually.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> I then reach down when we were about to go to bed and put it in dual mode...


Was a recording still going on when you hit the mode switch? If so that may be part of the problem.

I use single mode 99% of the time (I like being able to use PIP and switch between tuners on the fly). The one thing I noticed when switching to from single to dual mode, it stops the live buffers which tells me if a recording is being made it would want to stop that too. If you were on single mode you could break out of watching the program that was being recorded simply by switching the tuner you are currently viewing (caution, if both tuners are on the same channel you might not know which tuner is doing the recording. Hit the info button to call up the banner, only one of the tuners will have the red "REC" dot). The other tuner should be safe to change channels.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Switching modes does not stop the live buffers or the recordings.


----------

